# Finally Passed FE after 7th Time



## fall2004us

Hello everyone,

just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.

I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.

Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.

thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.

Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.

BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


----------



## jv21

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


Did they make you go back to school for certain subjects? That's what I was told would happen if I failed 3 times


----------



## raycpe

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.



Congrats!!!


----------



## smc44

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## XOXOXO

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


Congrats! Go out and celebrate...you never gave up and that is something to be proud of!


----------



## nightshade

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.



Congrats!!!


----------



## PowermanX590

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


Glad to see that your persistence paid off. I know several people who gave up after their first or second attempt....they are regretting it now. You definitely need to celebrate. Congratulations!


----------



## St_Kentucky

Congrats! You should definitely celebrate.

Best of luck on PE. I hope it's a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## maryannette

Congratulations. I am very impressed! Talk about fortitude. WOW. Wow.

P.S. CELEBRATE!


----------



## envirotex

WOOOO! HOOOO!

Congratulations!


----------



## mrpresident

Congrats! I wish you all the best for P.E.


----------



## heynika

congratulations! so happy that you kept on going and finally you passed!

i'm a recent FE passer as well, and i also took the civil pm module. 

let's celebrate!!!


----------



## marsuconn

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


Congrats! you just gave me inspiration, thanks!


----------



## kilik2

Congrats, GL w/ your PE!!


----------



## kylex32

Wow, congrats. I finally passed aftr my third time and it felt like an unbelievable weight being lifted off of my shoulders. I couldn't imagine how good you felt after finding out you passed after your 7th attempt. I envy your persistence. I don't know if I could have studied for/taken this test that many times.


----------



## fall2004us

thank you all for the wishes..


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA

It took me 4 times before i passed on the 4th attempt, so I kinda know how you feel. Good for you for not giving up!!


----------



## wpeo90

Congrats!!! Good Luck on your PE. You're a testimony to all. I have taken the FE 3 times already and hopefully my 4th attempt will be successful. Still waiting on results!!! PM-Electrical


----------



## 2folxtrynapass

Congratulations! Best Wishes on the PE! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## elyse613

way to go!!!!!


----------



## Klox23

You are right, we should never give up on trying to pass this. Congrats!! I also passed this after 3 times. :woot:


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats and YES, you should definitely celebrate!!


----------



## StructuralGirl

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.


CONGRATULATIONS! It took me 6 times to pass the FE myself and now I'm waiting very impatiently for my PE results... it's so stressful. I don't want to ever have to do this again!! From my own personal experience, I cried like a baby and then celebrated, hard, for a good week. I hope you did as well!!!


----------



## sc57

Congrats for passing and not giving it up.


----------



## NEED2009

congrats! well deserve


----------



## Jakeq

In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.


----------



## Sleepy

Jakeq said:


> In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.



Jaked, Cheer up!!! As far as I know, there is no one man team working on big public projects; we design to comply with codes; and I believe factor of safety is still 2+...There are plenty of people that just randomly guessed the test and passed on first try with zero effort. A multiple choice exam really can't say much about a person.


----------



## fall2004us

Jakeq said:


> In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.


You don't know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed, you don't have to drive on any bridge that I design, people like you are just douche bags who has not seen life. God bless you and get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.


----------



## ErichB

Jakeq said:


> In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.


Failing the FE/EIT exam seven times does not make an engineer incapable of becoming a professional engineer. Obtaining the FE/EIT certification is only one small ingredient out of many, with others including professional work experience, attitude, integrity, and of course, the Professional License received upon passing the PE exam.

As engineers, we're never supposed to give up, no matter what the circumstances are. And at the same time, we do not unfairly impose walls on others that are trying to reach the same professional goals that we seek (or sought) as well. I have to say that you sir, are an insult to our profession.


----------



## floridaengineerintraining

jv21 said:


> fall2004us said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they make you go back to school for certain subjects? That's what I was told would happen if I failed 3 times
Click to expand...

My buddy from NJ is taking his FE for yet another time and I asked him the same question - he said you can take it as many times as you can afford to. That is the case in a few states. Not so in Florida (and again in some other states). In Florida if you fail the third time you have to take (I believe) 12 credit hours college level on some pre-determined subjects. Pardon me for not knowing all of the particulars. I was considering finding out all of the facts, then got my results - I passed. The research I will be doing is to find out when I am deemed qualified to accept the challenge of the PE (and I will not necessarily be taking it in Florida). Good luck to all and you have to know I am excited that I passed and so proud of all of you that accepted this challenge whether we hit the mandated cut-off or not. Pat yourselves on the back - I was in that room and I could not be more proud of any bunch of people! You Glorify God when you try so hard to improve yourselves and He smiles down on each and everyone of us - and especially those that have supported us - for none of us have truly done it alone.


----------



## Kahrlo

Congrats to you!!!

I would say the FE is really tougher compared to the PE since the subjects that you have to study are very broad. PE exam focuses only on your area of expertise.

I took both the FE (2006) and PE (2010) once and my score for PE is way higher than my FE..

Just advice for future PEs: focus studying on your area of expertise and take the depth module that you're comfortable with. Don't take an easy PE depth module just because you just want to have it attached to your name. Don't forget the reason why we get a PE, that we are competent enough to engineer jobs for the safety of the public.


----------



## scottandrews

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


I don't care what anyone else says, you passed the FE and that feels awesome! Congrats arty-smiley-048:


----------



## BeckfromPA

Nice job ... a good example to just keep on swinging to get it done.

You should be proud that you kept with it.


----------



## cabbagekid2

Congrats! Lucky #7. Bravo to you for sticking with it.


----------



## Asha

Amazing! A lot of people would not have the strength to keep trying like you did. Totally ignore all the trolls and wiseguys on this tread, you didn't give up and that's what matters. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## STEEL MAN

fallus2004,

CONGRATS on your FE, welcome to an EIT status. Good luck on the PE.


----------



## gEEk2007

Congratulations!! I too took it more than once.


----------



## AyanHein

Congratz Fall2004us. I would have gave up after failing a lot of times, but you sir are different! I'm gonna try my first time in this April. Good luck me!!


----------



## principal

fall2004us said:


> Jakeq said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed, you don't have to drive on any bridge that I design, people like you are just douche bags who has not seen life. God bless you and get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.
Click to expand...

Haha....good response.

AND CONGRATS! You earned it!

Hope you did a lot of this... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## usctrevis

CongratS!


----------



## Anna2010

Conggrats!

Happy to see the good result!

By the way, how long does the FE exam score is valid?

I am a sutdent, I want to take FE exam, but I cann't take PE exam in the following 4-5 years because of no work experience. I am afraid when I have the qualification to take PE exam, my FE exam will be invalid.

Thanks for anyone who reple my question.



fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


----------



## benbo

Anna2010 said:


> By the way, how long does the FE exam score is valid?
> 
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


I don't think it ever expires. I'm in California, I took the FE in 1995 and the PE in 2005. I've read people who took the FE right after college and took the PE 20 years later.

Someone can correct me I'm wrong. Of course they have to give you enough time to earn the experience anyway.


----------



## DynaMechEng

fall2004us said:


> Jakeq said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed, you don't have to drive on any bridge that I design, people like you are just douche bags who has not seen life. God bless you and get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.
Click to expand...

The following sums up my feelings:

1) Congrats!

2) I admire your persistance. I'm sure there are a lot of people that would have taken 7 tries to pass, but they didn't have the wherewithal and endurance to do it.

3) The school you went to should lose their accredidation. The FE is a test of basic engineering understanding, hence the reason they allow students to take this in their junior and senior year.

4) I hope the "circumstance that you passed" involved being more coked up than Charlie Sheen for a period of several years. That would really be the only legitimate excuse of taking 7 tries to pass the FE.

5) There are a lot of awww shucks feel good posters on this board, but did you really think you were going to post something like that and not get any flack?!?!?!?!

6) Congrats! (yes, I know this was also point number 1).


----------



## benbo

> That would really be the only legitimate excuse of taking 7 tries to pass the FE.


That's "only legitimate excuse *for*", not *of*.

The school where you learned English should lose its accreditation. I'm not sure about its



> accredidation


 since I'm unclear what that means.
Signed,

Feel good poster who reserves his contempt for flaming dicks.


----------



## fall2004us

benbo said:


> That would really be the only legitimate excuse of taking 7 tries to pass the FE.
> 
> 
> 
> That's "only legitimate excuse *for*", not *of*.
> 
> The school where you learned English should lose its accreditation. I'm not sure about its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accredidation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since I'm unclear what that means.
> Signed,
> 
> Feel good poster who reserves his contempt for flaming dicks.
Click to expand...

Hi benbo,

thanks for pitching in :thankyou:


----------



## DynaMechEng

benbo said:


> That would really be the only legitimate excuse of taking 7 tries to pass the FE.
> 
> 
> 
> That's "only legitimate excuse *for*", not *of*.
> 
> The school where you learned English should lose its accreditation. I'm not sure about its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accredidation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since I'm unclear what that means.
> Signed,
> 
> Feel good poster who reserves his contempt for flaming dicks.
Click to expand...

Feel good poster,

You are correct. I did have grammatical errors in my previous post. Perhaps if I finally get it right after six more posts, you can congratulate me.

Signed,

Flaming Dick


----------



## benbo

DynaMechEng said:


> Feel good poster,
> You are correct. I did have grammatical errors in my previous post. Perhaps if I finally get it right after six more posts, you can congratulate me.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Flaming Dick


I'm not holding my breath.

Rather than working on something unimportant like the use of proper grammar on a message board, you could try working on being less of a prick.


----------



## Jakeq

fall2004us said:


> Jakeq said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I hope this is a flame. Someone shouldn't be able to register as a PE after failing the FE 7 times, I really hope I'm not driving over any bridges you're designing.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed, you don't have to drive on any bridge that I design, people like you are just douche bags who has not seen life. God bless you and get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.
Click to expand...

So it’s not your fault that you failed 6 times in a row or what? The main reason to get your PE is so that you can do independent contracting, work for the state, or testify to a jury. I wouldn't want someone who failed a _simple_ test 6 times (three full years worth of studying and apparently personal problems) doing any of these, especially testifying to a jury who knows little about engineering.

This is what’s getting to be wrong with America, the "it’s not my fault, XYZ has been holding me down and that’s why" attitude. Some people should not be engineers, even if they manage to barely pass a test.

To those who are patting this guy’s back, you're part of the problem. Even though you're congratulating him and such, who here would hire this person or want him to testify in a case AGAINST you knowing that he failed the FE 6 times. Personally I'd be ashamed and wouldn't admit it to anyone.


----------



## STEEL MAN

this is nothing new to me, I even know a guy with PHD in engineering failed 3 times the FE exam and passed the 4th try. This exam depends how quick and prepared youre with all the topics covered.


----------



## The Car

Jakeq said:


> Personally I'd be ashamed and wouldn't admit it to anyone.


Yo mamma be ashamed.

Udden, udden.


----------



## navyasw02

Ok I've been quiet on this one for a while so I figured I'd throw my hat into the ring. I'm not going to pass judgement on the OP's competence, but when you post something like this saying you passed on the 7th try, a lot of people will think you're in some way bragging about the number of times it took you or that you're looking for someone some sympathy. If the OP had posted simply "I passed finally" or "I passed after a few tries" nobody would say half the things that have been said on this thread, but when you start throwing a pretty high number out there you're probably fishing for attention.

The bottom line here is if you dont have a thick skin and you cant take the criticism involved when you post these things, maybe you should throttle down the amount of information you put out there for the world to see. There are filters you can and should use when telling anybody anything;it's not an all or nothing flow of information. The people in the big wide world of the internet aren't the same people who you invite over to have a cookout and play catch with your kids so either toughen up or wise up.


----------



## benbo

I'm glad this board is full of geniuses. To think a person is somehow bragging or looking for some sort of sympathy because they post of success after struggling is absurd.

I'll point out the fellow's performance is fine by his state board and the NCEES, the final arbiters of this stuff, and the same people who gave us these licenses we are using to feel all high and mighty.

As far as the person who asked about whether I would want this person testifying - I wouldn't want someone testifying who leaps to conclusions without complete information, or frankly, someone who gets worked up enough over the OP's test performance to spout venom on line. I would look at a witness's overall CV, not to mention their character which can be an issue even in technical proceedings.

Suppose it takes 50% to pass an exam. I take the exam, score 51% and pass. My colleague takes the exam several times, and for reasons unknown to me he can only score 49% the first few times. I guess this makes me Albert Einstein and my colleague Homer Simpson.

Suppose he really buckles down and after several times scores 100%. Who's the idiot now?

I stand by my earlier statements.

That said, I do agree with navyasw about toughening up- this is the internet. There are a lot of flame-spouting bungholes out here spewing uninformed and poorly reasoned gibberish, so the OP should probably have expected some jackasses making negative comments for no real reason.


----------



## Jakeq

If you put a monkey in front of a keyboard he'll eventually bang out a novel, I guess if you put one in front of a scantron he'll pass a FE exam.


----------



## navyasw02

benbo said:


> I'm glad this board is full of geniuses. To think a person is somehow bragging or looking for some sort of sympathy because they post of success after struggling is absurd.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one. I understand the OP was elated at finally passing, but I question his motives when explicitly stating the number of attempts. Again, it seems as if the poster is lacking an internal filter that would have mitigated the negative comments in the first place.


----------



## benbo

> If you put a monkey in front of a keyboard he'll eventually bang out a novel, I guess if you put one in front of a scantron he'll pass a FE exam.


Thanks for explaining how you passed. I guess you also cleared up how you managed to bang out your posts. It must have been tough working it in with all your responsibility flinging dung around your cage.


----------



## civilized_naah

Jakeq said:


> If you put a monkey in front of a keyboard he'll eventually bang out a novel, I guess if you put one in front of a scantron he'll pass a FE exam.


Oh, by the way Jakeq, congrats on your novel! It took a while, but you got it done.

It's amazing how this topic degraded from people congratulating someone for his persistence to monkeys and lost accreditations and personal filters and careless typing reflecting total lack of knowledge of grammar ...

Did I miss anything?


----------



## benbo

civilized_naah said:


> and careless typing reflecting total lack of knowledge of grammar ... Did I miss anything?


Actually, if you are referring to my post, I didn't write this.

But, to the extent I did perform the task of Grammar Nazi, it was only because monkeys who live in glass cages shouldn't throw dung.

Writing rude comments about the OP's test performance is completely unnecessary, and something a playground bully would do.

By this logic, someone who passed the test the first time around is "better" than someone who passed the second time, and in turn that person is "better" than someone who took it three times. It doesn't work that way. We know nothing about the underlying circumstances, or the actual test scores for that matter.

He passed the test, that's all that matters.


----------



## Jakeq

benbo said:


> If you put a monkey in front of a keyboard he'll eventually bang out a novel, I guess if you put one in front of a scantron he'll pass a FE exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining how you passed. I guess you also cleared up how you managed to bang out your posts. It must have been tough working it in with all your responsibility flinging dung around your cage.
Click to expand...

You don't know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed, you don't have to drive on any bridge that I design, people like you are just douche bags who has not seen life. God bless you and get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.


----------



## navyasw02

Jakeq said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put a monkey in front of a keyboard he'll eventually bang out a novel, I guess if you put one in front of a scantron he'll pass a FE exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining how you passed. I guess you also cleared up how you managed to bang out your posts. It must have been tough working it in with all your responsibility flinging dung around your cage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed, you don't have to drive on any bridge that I design, people like you are just douche bags who has not seen life. God bless you and get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.
Click to expand...

Plagiarism is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Jakeq

I think you meant Imitation is the Highest Form of Flattery. I'm surprised the grammar police isn't here.


----------



## benbo

Jakeq said:


> I think you meant Imitation is the Highest Form of Flattery. I'm surprised the grammar police isn't here.


I'm here now. Unsurprisingly, you're wrong again. Using a similar but more accurate word is not an example of poor grammar.

This is a better example of poor grammar:



> I'm surprised the grammar police *isn't* here.


The use of poor grammar on a message board is not a big deal to me. I just don't expect it from a self-declared genius.


----------



## Jakeq

Imitation is the Highest Form of Flattery is a well known saying. Appareantly studying the laws of grammar have left you unread.


----------



## benbo

Jakeq said:


> Imitation is the Highest Form of Flattery is a well known saying.studying the laws of grammar have left you unread.


Is it your intention to make yourself appear more ignorant with every post? You are succeeding.

I am well aware of the aphorism. Misquoting an old adage is not a grammatical error. Grammar pertains to structural rules for writing. That was my point. I'm hoping you understand this, but feel free to post again if you require a simpler explanation.

It's also possible navyasw made that "error" intentionally.

Let me provide your diminutive cerebrum with another example -



> Appareantly


This is technically a spelling error, not a grammatical error. Although I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you merely hit the wrong key.

Can you find the other errors in your post? It would be a good learning exercise.

But I am aware everyone makes these kinds of mistakes. I do too. I know it isn't a big deal. So a better exercise might be thinking about why you feel the need to make nasty comments to the OP. In other words, why are you behaving like a complete tool?


----------



## navyasw02

benbo said:


> It's also possible navyasw made that "error" intentionally.


It was intentional. See post #28, then plagiarized in Jakeq's post word for word.


----------



## DVINNY

Congrats to the original poster, and...

how have I missed this until now?


----------



## fall2004us

First of all thanks to people backing me

and people against me and concerned about me testifying or concerned about driving on the bridges I design, I don't give a f##$

I was not bragging about the number of attempts!!!! I was gonna encourage other folks not to give up on FE or PE after failing several times.

I request the admins to please delete this thread asap...


----------



## benbo

fall2004us said:


> First of all thanks to people backing meand people against me and concerned about me testifying or concerned about driving on the bridges I design, I don't give a f##$
> 
> I was not bragging about the number of attempts!!!! I was gonna encourage other folks not to give up on FE or PE after failing several times.
> 
> I request the admins to please delete this thread asap...


fall-

I doubt the admins will delete the thread, Just ignore the a-holes. The thread will eventually fade away.


----------



## Dexman PE

benbo said:


> fall2004us said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thanks to people backing meand people against me and concerned about me testifying or concerned about driving on the bridges I design, I don't give a f##$
> 
> I was not bragging about the number of attempts!!!! I was gonna encourage other folks not to give up on FE or PE after failing several times.
> 
> I request the admins to please delete this thread asap...
> 
> 
> 
> fall-
> 
> I doubt the admins will delete the thread, Just ignore the a-holes. The thread will eventually fade away.
Click to expand...

Unless we turn it into the next 10k thread...


----------



## navyasw02

fall2004us said:


> First of all thanks to people backing meand people against me and concerned about me testifying or concerned about driving on the bridges I design, I don't give a f##$
> 
> I was not bragging about the number of attempts!!!! I was gonna encourage other folks not to give up on FE or PE after failing several times.
> 
> I request the admins to please delete this thread asap...


Well I guess you succeeded in your efforts to inspire. As the old saying goes, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try, try, try, try again."


----------



## Dexman PE

navyasw02 said:


> fall2004us said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thanks to people backing meand people against me and concerned about me testifying or concerned about driving on the bridges I design, I don't give a f##$
> 
> I was not bragging about the number of attempts!!!! I was gonna encourage other folks not to give up on FE or PE after failing several times.
> 
> I request the admins to please delete this thread asap...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess you succeeded in your efforts to inspire. As the old saying goes, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try, try, try, try again."
Click to expand...

Hey, thats not EXACTLY how the saying goes...


----------



## navyasw02

Dexman PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fall2004us said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thanks to people backing meand people against me and concerned about me testifying or concerned about driving on the bridges I design, I don't give a f##$
> 
> I was not bragging about the number of attempts!!!! I was gonna encourage other folks not to give up on FE or PE after failing several times.
> 
> I request the admins to please delete this thread asap...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess you succeeded in your efforts to inspire. As the old saying goes, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try, try, try, try again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, thats not EXACTLY how the saying goes...
Click to expand...

Actually, W.C. Fields modified it by saying "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it."


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Jakeq said:


> get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.


Says the guy with 6 posts and 6 months on this board to the person with 5 years and 3000+ posts.


----------



## oluade PE

fall2004us said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to share my FE results - *Finally Passed FE after 7th Time*.
> 
> I had lost hopes, I was ridiculed and mocked, with all the tough time, I kept trying harder and harder, made mistakes and learnt from them.
> 
> Dont know what else to say, I have failed several times and now I have passed, do I celebrate this? I am kinda speechless, feel like crying like a baby.
> 
> thanks to all who supported me in this endeavor.
> 
> Will start chasing the California PE. People never give up.
> 
> BTW I took civil in the afternoon.


Congratulation!!!. But be midful of the fact that PE is more harder than EIT, you need to change your reading/studying habit to be able to face the challeges accompanying the PE. Good luck.


----------



## Jakeq

wilheldp_PE said:


> Jakeq said:
> 
> 
> 
> get the F^&amp;&amp; out of this forum and refrain yourself from posting any messages.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with 6 posts and 6 months on this board to the person with 5 years and 3000+ posts.
Click to expand...


Haha. Thank for you the Lolz.

In a side note I have to admit that I too had difficulty taking and passing the FE exam. On the eighth attempt I finally passed. I feel so ashamed of my difficulty in taking such a hard test that when I saw the OPs post I felt a rage inside of me because of my own failings, although I do feel accomplished because people don’t know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed. I found out that I had a mental disorder caused by eating lead chips as a child which causes most of my rage problems and my slowness which caused me to fail this multiple choice test so many times, even though the questions were pretty much the same after the fifth attempt. To make matters worse a bridge failed which I helped design about 5 years ago. I neglected to factor in the proximity of the ocean to the bridge when I wrote the bolt specifications. Fortunately it was a seldom used train bridge, and a major amount of cars were not on it at the time it failed. Unfortunately a train caring the local circus which had just finished its performance was on the bridge when it failed. The scene was horrific, bears in tiny pink tutus were strewn over land, the wheels of their unicycles still spinning slowly. Dead clowns looked happy, although I could tell they were sad because they were dead. I can still remember the bearded lady. Her dying words were to tell the man with the crab claws that she loved him.

Well anyway! Wish me luck on the PE!


----------



## benbo

> I found out that I had a mental disorder caused by eating lead chips as a child which causes most of my rage problems and my slowness which caused me to fail this multiple choice test so many times


That's it?

I thought it had to be something serious after reading your moronic posts.



> This post has been edited by Jakeq: Today, 04:43 PM


This is how it looks after editing? A poster named "ironman" could probably help you out with your writing.


----------



## Jakeq

benbo said:


> I found out that I had a mental disorder caused by eating lead chips as a child which causes most of my rage problems and my slowness which caused me to fail this multiple choice test so many times
> 
> 
> 
> That's it?
> 
> I thought it had to be something serious after reading your moronic posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post has been edited by Jakeq: Today, 04:43 PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how it looks after editing? A poster named "ironman" could probably help you out with your writing.
Click to expand...


Why are you being such a jerk to me?  I told you very personal things about me and my failings and still you have to be a mean person  Have you no shame? Do you take enjoyment from the dead clowns?


----------



## benbo

Jakeq said:


> Why are you being such a jerk to me?  I told you very personal things about me and my failings and still you have to be a mean person  Have you no shame? Do you take enjoyment from the dead clowns?


I'm being nice to you. I gave you a compliment (calling you a moron) and a suggestion for personal improvement (referring you to the Poet Laureate of EB.com).

But you are really tiresome. I'm done with this thread. You can finish your "Dinosaur" project now, and maybe you'll graduate 8th grade.


----------



## Sleepy

It must be so sad being your mom.



Jakeq said:


> In a side note I have to admit that I too had difficulty taking and passing the FE exam. On the eighth attempt I finally passed. I feel so ashamed of my difficulty in taking such a hard test that when I saw the OPs post I felt a rage inside of me because of my own failings, although I do feel accomplished because people don’t know what I went through in life and what circumstances I passed. I found out that I had a mental disorder caused by eating lead chips as a child which causes most of my rage problems and my slowness which caused me to fail this multiple choice test so many times, even though the questions were pretty much the same after the fifth attempt. To make matters worse a bridge failed which I helped design about 5 years ago. I neglected to factor in the proximity of the ocean to the bridge when I wrote the bolt specifications. Fortunately it was a seldom used train bridge, and a major amount of cars were not on it at the time it failed. Unfortunately a train caring the local circus which had just finished its performance was on the bridge when it failed. The scene was horrific, bears in tiny pink tutus were strewn over land, the wheels of their unicycles still spinning slowly. Dead clowns looked happy, although I could tell they were sad because they were dead. I can still remember the bearded lady. Her dying words were to tell the man with the crab claws that she loved him.
> Well anyway! Wish me luck on the PE!


----------



## STEEL MAN

> Congratulation!!!. But be midful of the fact that PE is more harder than EIT, you need to change your reading/studying habit to be able to face the challeges accompanying the PE. Good luck.



No I disagree, PE is not harder than FE, most PE examinees specializes on respective engineering field and practiced for years and they have the option to choose the PM depth. This PE exam has lesser courses covered compared to FE and too broad.


----------



## SHatfield

I think it's funny that the OP still hasn't answered how he was able to take the test 7 times. Did he have to take classes in the courses he failed? In NC, after 3 attempts you have to take a review class, then after 4 you have to take college classes in the subjects you failed.


----------



## dastuff

oluade PE said:


> Congratulation!!!. But be midful of the fact that PE is more harder than EIT, you need to change your reading/studying habit to be able to face the challeges accompanying the PE. Good luck.


I believe age has a lot to do with how people view the EIT / PE. If you took the EIT when you were young (fresh out of college) a lot of courses are still rattling around inside the noggin, but when you get to the PE it's a lot of practical engineering that you haven't been doing too long. If you took the EIT / PE when you were older then it's the reverse, the noggin has fully been rattled out (honestly I won't remember chemistry in another 2 years, except for the fact that salt is made from two poisonous chemicals) but you have enough practical experience to fly through the PE.

In theory, I guess it would be best to take the EIT senior year then wait 10 years to take the PE but that's 8 years w/o a potential raise.


----------



## willsee

We have someone at my work I believe failed their FE 4 or 5 times.

Passed his PE first time and had no trouble with it whatsoever.


----------

